# Long lived peanut?



## gentle giants

I have a peanut out of my most recent Mini Rex litter that is still hanging in there. I don't know about anyone else, but before this, three days is the longest any of mine have lasted. This one, like I said, is three weeks old. It is _way_ smaller than the others in the litter, and it has _very_ teensy ears. I took a comparison pic, just to show everyone. I have no idea how long it will live, (not letting myself get my hopes up) but if it does live past weaning a friend of mine has totally fallen in love with it. Checkout this pic, see what you guys think of this!


----------



## TinysMom

I think its precious - I hope it lives for you. My longest-living peanut was 12 days if I remember right....and it hurt like the dickens when he died (Charlie).I still think of him at times...like today when I had FOUR litters born! 

Peg


----------



## KatyG

Oh my! I'm not surprised your friend wants it, who could resist falling in love with that little sweetheart. Those are the teeniest ears I have ever seen. I really hope it makes it, I will have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I had a Jersey Wooly peanut last 6weeks!!! I had fed him though. Yours looks almost like it is a Netherland Dwarf baby in disquise!!LOL. 

Sharon


----------



## katt

i would be careful on selling it, or even giving it away. we had one live to 6 weeks old, then one day i went out into the barn and the poor thing just was fading away, even though i told myself to expect this, got attached and tried everything i possibly could to save it, sadly it didn't make it.

i would hold onto him for longer after weaning the rest, wouldn't want to let another person get attached to it just for it to end up like all peanuts do.


----------



## FairyTailFuzzies

I had a kit I thought was a peanut and every day I expected to find it had died butit was still alive. Of course it was the friendliest little thing! At about 12 weeks and half the normal size my sister took it and I warned her I didn't know how long it would live and may have problems. Well..........I saw that little bun last week at about 6 mos old now and she is HUGE! A very normal size AFL with full coat and no problems to report.....maybe she was just a tiny runt....maybe your little one is too. My kit never has issues with back legs like most peanuts do. Good Luck! It just may make it!


----------



## gentle giants

I've told my friend not to get her hopes up, and I'm trying to take my own advice, LOL! Of course, now my Hubby, who almost never has anything to do with my bunnies, is rooting for him too. I really don't think he could be a runt, his eyes and head shape are just not _quite_ right. I don't know about his hindquarters, he seems to hop ok. He is a real cutie, though, and I hope he makes it. My friend and I were joking that as tiny as he is, we could just get him a hamster cage! He is the size of a hamster right now--one of the smaller hamsters at that!


----------



## naturestee

Ever seen this? Micro lived for 17 months.

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/micro.htm

I hope yours does this well!


----------



## Spring

OH MY! That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!I hope this little guy lives . I'll be hoping that it does! I'd love a little guy like that .


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

A friend of mine & a member of this board is going through the same exact thing right now. (LOL... sorry to call you out Berlena!...lol)

She's got a 2 week old (give or take some days) Broken Blue peanut that has hung on so far. Cute littlething too!...lol.

One of the responses she's gotten from another breeder states that they've had a couple similar that lived to be about 6 months old and weighed less than 2 pounds... but all eventually passed due to what was believed to be complications/ deficiencies with their immune systems. Another breeder stated that their peanuts that lived to be between 3-4 months eventually passed either when their mothers milk dried up or when they were weaned... she suspected the only thing keeping them alive was their mothers milk as their digestive system was underdeveloped.

Basically root all you wantfor it, but try not to get your hopes up too high.

Here isthe fullthread and some other replies (This is on the NMRRC website)

http://pub24.bravenet.com/forum/2049472626/fetch/569168/


----------



## maherwoman

It may be a rediculous question...but what's a peanut??


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

*maherwoman wrote: *


> It may be a rediculous question...but what's a peanut??


There are no such thing as rediculous questions. 

This thread may help:DwarfingGene Clarification 

~Sunshine


----------



## Greta

Aw, how sweet! I hope the little guy makes it!


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you so much, SunnieBunnie...that cleared it up. 

Boy, they are so irrisistable...such adorable little cuties!!


----------



## daisy052104

Kinda afraid to ask but is your little one still hanging in there??


----------



## gentle giants

He's still with us. He has develeped an eye infection though. I have tried using an NFZ Puffer on a bunnie's eye infection before and it didn't work, basically just kept it from running rampant. Unfortunatly, the Puffer is all I have available to me right now. I have tried every darn store in town looking for the Terramyicin Eye ointment and they either don't carry it or they are backordered on it. I have some ordered from a catalog, but they are backordered on it too! So it will probably be a couple of weeks before I can get the stuff!
I'm going out of my mind here! Has anyone else had this problem getting a hold of the Terramyicin ointment? I'm going to try using the Puffer on him until I have the Terramyicin, hoping it will keep the infection down at least.


----------



## m.e.

Well, when I needed it for my mice I was able to find *one* feed store that carried it. But it can certainly be a pain to get a hold of.

In the meantime, I've heard tea bag compresses (like Chamomille) work wonders to reduce inflammation and discharge.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

aww...poor little guy!:hug: i hope he gets better soon!!:bestwishes he's adorable!!:inlove:


----------



## pamnock

I use triple antibiotic wound ointment from the pharmacy.

Pam


----------



## gentle giants

Well, Peanut is still hanging in there. His eyes seem to be ok, just every once in a while they will get just slightly goopy. I finally got my Terramyicin ointment, so I put some in his eyes this am to see if it clears it up. You should see him (or her? too tiny to tell) when he goes to drink out of the water dish! He has to stand up on his hind legs, and stretch over the rim of the dish to drink! I do my best to keep it brimful so he can reach it. To eat, he just climbs in the feed dish and hangs out in there until he's done. And all the others, including the mom, just eat around him! LOL. It's so cute, the other babies will groom him, and the mom will still let him nurse, I think she's pretty much stopped nursing all the normal kits.


----------



## Spring

Aww! So cute! Can we see updated pictures please?  I'd love to see this little guy again!


----------



## manda

i hope he makes it

just wondering... whats the odds of a peanut living for years?


----------



## Spring

I don't know, but they are _very_ low for survival, almost not a chance.


----------



## manda

so is it living this long pretty well a miracle?


----------



## gentle giants

The longest lived one I have ever heard of is a year and a half. There is a link earlier in this thread to his story. I will try to get updated pics, but he hasn't grown _at all!_ I don't know how long he wil make it, every day I go out there and I cringe until I see him moving around. Sometimes he is hard to find, the normal babies just sort of sit over him! He is so little he can just tuck himself into a little round ball and sit under their bellies! 
I have thought about bringing him in the house, with his own little dishes and the like, but I saw the other day the mom is still letting him nurse. Someone else on here said that sometimes a peanut will only survive for as long as they are nursing, because of digestive problems, so I am really leery of taking him away from his mom.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

The digestive thing is just a theory. However, it makes sense to me! Here is a thought on that ... what if you gave him some KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer)? I mean when mom stops nursing. I wonder if he could survive on that? Just a thought that a wanted to share. I am glad he is still hanging in there. Hope to see pics soon.

Sharon


----------



## gentle giants

I have sad news. Little Peanut passed away during the night of the 10-11th. I could tell he wasn't quite himself the day before, and I thought it would probably be soon. I'm sorry I wasn't able to get any more pics of him before he went. Thank you to everyone who jumped onto this thread and cared about him during his short time here. I won't forget about this miniature miracle, he showed me that even impossible things are possible.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Binky Free Little One :sad:

You're in the Hall of Fame at Rainbow Bridge.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

Oh no!! Sorry to hear that. I was really hoping he'd make it.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

:rainbow:aww..im so sry! binky free little guy!!:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee

Binky free, little bun. You held on as long as you could.

ink iris:


----------



## Spring

I'm so sorry :tears2:

What a brave little guy. What a little fighter:hearts:

:angelandbunny:


----------



## m.e.

I was just coming here to check up on the little guy. I'm so sorry he passed, though in a way, I'm sure you were expecting it. You did everything you could for him :hug2:

:rainbow::bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun

:sad:I'm so sorry. Bless your heart for giving him love and care for his short time

Jan


----------



## KatyG

Aw. I just came to this thread to check how he was doing and I'm very sorry to hear he is gone. It sounds like he had the best life he could though, given his condition.


----------



## gentle giants

Yes, it was a short life, but so far as I could tell he was happy. All his larger siblings took care of him, he was the focus of the little family. I would see one of his bigger littermates grooming him all the time. Sometimes he would have trouble with the wire because his feet were so small, so he would either sit on the mat I put in there for him-or he woudl sit on the back of one of his brothers and sisters! It was most cute to go in there and see one of the bigger babies seem to have developed a white furry lump!


----------

